# White stuff on my mollies mouth



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Hey my molly has a white pimple-like thing on his lip. But he hasnt been actin strange at all....None of the other fish seem to be having a problem either. Yesterday my ammonia was at 1 and nitrates and nitrites were at 0. 


Here are some pics, sorry theyre not clear as could be:
EDIT: 'twas the male thats sick not female


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Some more......

The 2nd one is of my cute little fry...2 others are hiding

-Sorry theyre so small and unclear, i took these pics with my phone


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

What i can tell it looks like mouth Fungis but i could be rong the pic is not to good. For this you can use Melfix to treet it but wate for some one to agrea with me


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

yeah i think its def mouth fungus cause by the time i got home from work today and the white spot spread clear across its lip...


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Nasty stuff.
You should probably get that fish moved to another container to help prevent the spread of the fungus.
Is there any salt in the water? Mollies like salt while fungus hates it.
PimaFix might help, but those fizzy Jungle fungus tablets from WalMart usually work fairly well, too.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

TheOldSalt said:


> Nasty stuff.
> You should probably get that fish moved to another container to help prevent the spread of the fungus.
> Is there any salt in the water? Mollies like salt while fungus hates it.
> PimaFix might help, but those fizzy Jungle fungus tablets from WalMart usually work fairly well, too.


Yeah i moved him to a 10 gallon hospital tank added 2 table spoons of salt (should i put more for healing?) took the carbon out of the filter raised the temp to 80 and applied the meds (named Fungus Cure......original no? :lol.... 
Jungle fungus aye..... lol, sorry but i dont have any walmarts around here (its a shame cause they have everything)


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

I would also treat the tank that the fish was in befor. Its going to be infected also


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

I would also treat the tank that the fish was in befor. Its going to be infected also


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Well unfortunately today when i got home i found him dead , at least i found one new fry today.......


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Im sory for your lose.


----------

